

Ask HN: Any advice on how to get VC in Latin America? - mobl

Please share any resources on where to find VC capital for a mobile software company with lots of distribution channels open. I am interested in Mexico, Colombia, Argentina, since I am not a US citizen.
======
hansel
Check out Stratus, maybe they do mobile. Go through the portfolios of LAVCA
<http://lavca.org/membership/current-members/>

I've looked at some portfolios of Brazil VCs and incubators if you are are
interested in Brazil.

~~~
mobl
Can you share those links in Brazil?

I'd appreciate it

~~~
hansel
do you speak/read portuguese?

i think this is more of a 'support group' <http://www.endeavor.org.br/cases-
empreendedores>

energy innovation awards: <http://www.edpbr.com.br/energia/>

government VC: <http://www.fundocriatec.com.br/>

[http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,2010076,00....](http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,2010076,00.html)

work backwards from this list (see who funded the mobile ones):
<http://www.maisstartup.com.br/>

Please share any interesting findings about VCs or good links you find about
startups in Latin America.

An ideal angel for mobile would be that guy in mexico that owns the big movile
company.

------
Mob2mob
Don't know where but beware of government loans, they are a pain to get and
usually involves bribery.

~~~
mobl
Do you have any recomendation?

